# some strain suggestions plzz



## lTizZLel (Dec 9, 2014)

like the title states, I would like some strain suggestions of any kind. just little brief opinions of your favorite stuff is cool. I've only grew a few strains and my first was BC Big Bud, since then I've also had Cotton Candy from Delicious Seeds, Cream Caramel from Sweet Seeds, White Russian from Serious Seeds and some others that I cant think of right now. I have some Blueberry from Dutch Passion that I haven't popped yet either, but right now I just kind of want to see the thoughts of others with the millions of strains out there. I know a lot of people here are a big fan of that Satori.

I know I have very little post for being a member here for a very long time. I've been following this forum since always420 and I've learned so much from countless members here on the board over the years. I've had times where I haven't been on here for months but still lurkin on the low low lol. anyways, let's get back to the post lol...strain suggestions?

thanks! :joint4::joint4::joint4:


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2014)

anything from Bodhi, lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Bodhi, Greenpoint Seeds, Melvanetics, MotaRebel, OG Raskal, Rare Dankness, Exotic Genetics, Illuminati,  just to name a few breeders that I would buy from.


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2014)

+1


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

try anything thats NOT feminized, and NOT and autoflower!!!

cheers


----------



## lTizZLel (Dec 10, 2014)

appreciate yalls responses AM and umbra! I will be looking into them breeders for sure. 
Edit: just noticed like damn near everything from Bodhi is sold out on the tude.



justafarmer said:


> try anything thats NOT feminized, and NOT and autoflower!!!
> 
> cheers



why not? everything I've always had weere fem seeds or the cuttings came from a fem seed lol. what's the diff


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> try anything thats NOT feminized, and NOT and autoflower!!!
> 
> cheers


 
 Theres nothing wrong with fem'd beans... sometimes there is no other option for what you want... Plenty of people here have found killer keeper phenos from femd seeds...

 I would add DNA & Reserva Privada to our list of breeders to look into as well...

FEM'D OGRaskal White Fire   

View attachment DSC_0027.JPG


View attachment DSC_0029.JPG


View attachment DSC_0028.JPG


View attachment DSC_0030.JPG


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 13, 2014)

What did you think of the  white Russian?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2014)

Chucky's Bride by Eskobar.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2014)

Overall, I have been very happy with everything I have gotten from Mandala.


----------



## The Poet (Dec 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Overall, I have been very happy with everything I have gotten from Mandala.




                  Mandala, me too!
 The best...

Poet...


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 23, 2014)

I think my favorite I've ever smoked was sour raspberry  Kush or  Sensi Mr nice.  I have grown neither.


----------



## lTizZLel (Dec 23, 2014)

DankHobbyist said:


> What did you think of the  white Russian?



it's good! i still have some fems left. i was just wanting to try something different. I liked it a lot because i kinda grew a fan of white widow growing up, and I honestly don't know why lol and i own a few ak47's so I became a fan by  reading reviews of the strain from magazines, forums, etc. so I figured why not get a cross of em both! hahaa


----------

